# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  برنامه حذف اینتر

## emaddavari

سلام
ببخشید یه برنامه ای می خوام بنویسم که یه متنی رو بهش بدم و اون برنامه هرچی اینتر بین کلمات خورده رو پاک کنه و به حرف دیگه مثل اسپیس تبدیل کنه
می شه کمک کنید

----------


## M.T.P

تکه کد زیر رو اجرا کنید.
به جای vbCrLf که همون رفتن به خط بعد است کاراکتر - میشینه.



```
    Dim strData As String
    strData = "salam" & vbCrLf & "khoobi?"
    MsgBox strData
    MsgBox Replace(strData, vbCrLf, "-")
```

----------


## MiladMR

برای حذف کردن اینتر از Text1
Text1.Text = Replace(Text1.Text, vbCrLf, " ")

----------


## emaddavari

از تو خود برنامه ورد امکان این کار نیست ؟

----------


## MiladMR

> از تو خود برنامه ورد امکان این کار نیست ؟


منظورت اینه که با کد vb6 توی ورد رو تغییر بدیم ؟؟؟

----------

